# No Forgiveness for the Chrysalis



## SilverMoon (Sep 14, 2016)

This day,
you say that the colour
of my language never fails you,
rich yet flutterby.

You brush my lips with fingertips
then kiss like you missed me
minutes ago.

Then whisper,
you are my home, sky, my soprano butterfly.

And I undress my eyes, thinking of winter
trees, my long years, tall and incomplete.
My trepidation of men.

Now, I will know no November
no hunger,
no mean times.

I, nymphalidae, intone in midair

_you have brought me love,_
_never known, never sought nor dreamt_
_and I flyyyyyy_

This month,
you say how could God craft
such beauty. How I came to be?

................................................................I land on a lily pad 
................................................................and become a water
...........................................................................................,fall,
............................................................................................It was nascent
............................................................................................spring when born
............................................................................................green, appearing’’​............................................................................................from crib, a silk nest;
............................................................................................tiny eyed and short
............................................................................................legged, feeding on
............................................................................................leaves, leaving only
............................................................................................veins from the chew.
............................................................................................When no longer larval
............................................................................................Marvel pays a price –
............................................................................................knowing nothing but
............................................................................................clutching, hood nets
............................................................................................and other dreads...

..........................................................,,,,,,,,,,, You never knew…..…………………
.........................................................,,,,,,,,,, ..I was once so ugly and hungry

....... ..   ..In two weeks I’ll be dead but for now I will rejoice each day
............ knowing home, sky and that you love a soprano butterfly.

.............Vacancy in your eyes,
.............then circles of disgust
.....,,,.....I am nearly green, again -..
 .......... ..that first kiss, now a boot print on my lips

.............Unforgiving

........... .You do not see 
.............who I’ve become 
........... .as you pin my wing to a weathered wall


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 14, 2016)

this was tragic, what a great piece laurie


----------



## Infel (Sep 14, 2016)

I think its beautiful.

I don't know why, but I really like the spacing on it, too.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 14, 2016)

I really liked this one Silvermoon. Seeped in melancholy and feeling. 

A great work.


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you all so very much. Lots of work went into this piece. In fact, it's major re-write of a poem I wrote seven years ago, always knowing I had to give her more justice at some point in time.

It is very sad. And thank you, Infel _(and welcome)_ there can be much beauty gotten from sadness.

shedpog and daniel - Yes, tragic, melancholy. Of course, this is a metaphor about a young relationship sometimes with this cold, unbearable outcome. Theft of spirit.

Butterflies are so beautiful. With such a short life span. And so, life is too short for us to exist in the unforgiving state. We have all once been green. We all have history. Judgment has no purpose.


----------



## Reichelina (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi Laurie! 
Thanks for this! 

My heart is heavy though.

I love the part...

"You never knew
I was once so ugly and hungry"


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks, Reich

I know just how much you love butterflies so you were on my mind when I wrote this. So glad you enjoyed and did not become overly sad. I was afraid of the possibility!

The two lines you pointed to are crucial to the idea of assumptions, she fully expecting that she will not be judged for her past. She just tosses off these words with innocence.


----------



## Reichelina (Sep 15, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Thanks, Reich
> 
> I know just how much you love butterflies so you were on my mind when I wrote this. So glad you enjoyed and did not become overly sad. I was afraid of the possibility!
> 
> The two lines you pointed to are crucial to the idea of assumptions, she fully expecting that she will not be judged for her past. She just tosses off these words with innocence.



That's the thing about butterflies. Its past is crucial to its perfection now. 
And when I read those lines, it's as if she wanted her past to be known but still be loved regardless.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 15, 2016)

That was really good and kind of went a completely different way than I expected. I'm also a fan of playing around with structure and things like that. So I enjoyed the way you centered it and brought it back. It seems simple silly, but I really do think it changes the way you read it. Well done.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 16, 2016)

There is an innocence and lightness to your dark poetry, I cant express what I mean any other way than this... like a child repeating a dirty joke or ugly gossip.. innocent of the message and impact.. never meaning to wound, but it does, because that child heard or saw SOMETHING not meant for one so innocent.... anyway... I struggle to express the secret emotions your poetry exposes ... SUBLIME.... yeah!


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 16, 2016)

Pidgeon - Thank you. I did enjoy working with shape here. For example I employed a visual onomonopoeia following "waterfall",she answering his question -_ rushing _her past down the page. And am glad the ending was unexpected for you. My goal. (And btw I looove your new avie!)

FireMagic - 





> I cant express what I mean any other way than this... like a child repeating a dirty joke or ugly gossip.. innocent of the message and impact


Wow! So well put as an example. Innocence was especially key here and for some almost more difficult to write than the Confessional. Thank you, deeply...as always


----------

